# Dutch Boy or Pittsburgh Paints?



## BuckeyePainter

Has anybody ever use Dutch Boy or Pittsburgh paints? This HO I'm going to be starting a job for shortly has said that he's going to be buying one of those brands because he's a big Menard's shopper. Given that those 2 only come from a big box store, will they suck to work with? I certainly do not want a re-do of Behr or Valspar. I mean, I'll try to use any paint, but let's face, some are worse than others.


----------



## Gough

BuckeyePainter said:


> Has anybody ever use Dutch Boy or Pittsburgh paints? This HO I'm going to be starting a job for shortly has said that he's going to be buying one of those brands because he's a big Menard's shopper. Given that those 2 only come from a big box store, will they suck to work with? I certainly do not want a re-do of Behr or Valspar. I mean, I'll try to use any paint, but let's face, some are worse than others.


Not sure where you get the notion that PPG only comes from a big box store. A numer of lumber yards and independent paint stores around here carry it, they seem to be all over Ohio. PPG was our mainstay for many years, until our main supplier switched brands.

The problem with getting it from a big box is usually the limited selection of product lines.


----------



## BuckeyePainter

Damn, I need to do some homework. I didn't know those were PPG paints. Huh. So, I'm guessing it was decent?


----------



## RH

PPG is generally a good brand of paint. 

As a professional, you'll find that you will be much better off if you decide to work with one or two brands of quality paints and a few products within those brands rather than having the customer dictate what you'll be using. You'll have a much better idea of the type of performance you can expect which will allow you to give more accurate bids and, correspondingly, achieve higher profits.

The only time I use the customer's paint is if it's a rescue job where they've started and need someone to bail them out. And I rarely do any of those any more - they are too much of a PITA.


----------



## journeymanPainter

PPG is one of the biggest companies in North America. They bought out Akzo Nobel last year, which now gives then Dulux ICI, Para Paints, Colour your world, plus whatever they had before that buy out.

Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


----------



## BuckeyePainter

When I do this job and the PPG works out, I will request to use it on all future jobs. Starting to be disappointed with SW and we don't have a BM here. It's either SW, Behr/Glidden (Home Depot), Easy Living (Sears), Valspar (Lowe's) or Pittsburgh (Menard's).


----------



## PaintingbyHart

*Have Used Dutch Boy & Pittsburg Paints*

Many years ago I have used both brands and they proved to be very good, 
However, now we are only using BEHR, we like the Ultra Paint & Primer, it saves on the priming step, the coverage is great, They have a new line called Marquee which we started using on our Exteriors last summer and now here, they have just introduced the Interior formulated one coat 
(this I gotta see)

I agree with the other comments of sticking to one paint that you know how it works for you in your area, that way you can price out your job better if you know how your paint works out, I think that getting the Home owner to get the paint is a very bad idea, and as you know there are formulas that cover better and go further.

Going with Behr at least you know you can go to any Home Depot in North America and get the same product.

Painting by Hart
Vancouver Island, B.C.
Canada


----------



## chrisn

Well, ahhhhhh, no comment


----------



## SemiproJohn

PaintingbyHart said:


> Many years ago I have used both brands and they proved to be very good,
> However, now we are only using BEHR, we like the Ultra Paint & Primer, it saves on the priming step, the coverage is great, They have a new line called Marquee which we started using on our Exteriors last summer and now here, they have just introduced the Interior formulated one coat
> (this I gotta see)
> 
> I agree with the other comments of sticking to one paint that you know how it works for you in your area, that way you can price out your job better if you know how your paint works out, I think that getting the Home owner to get the paint is a very bad idea, and as you know there are formulas that cover better and go further.
> 
> Going with Behr at least you know you can go to any Home Depot in North America and get the same product.
> 
> Painting by Hart
> Vancouver Island, B.C.
> Canada



Using paint and primer in one NEVER takes the place of primer. I'm not going to bash Behr paint, but I have learned that priming first is always better when a primer is needed. You have apparently drank the Home Depot Koolaid. :jester:


----------



## BuckeyePainter

Yes, I agree John. I don't really buy into the whole "Paint and primer in one" line. I almost always prime my surfaces with at least a flat white ceiling paint before painting. At the minimum. By the way, I used the Pittsburgh on this said job and I was amazed.


----------



## Woodco

randomDIYer said:


> Recently tried Pittsburgh paint, white interior semi satin primer+paint in one, used on primed pine casing and it is garbage. The coverage is terrible, and took 4 coats to cover up small discolorations in the prime coat. Switched to Behr paint+primer for the rest and was done with one coat.


Another Behr rep popping in here really quick, ehh?


----------



## jennifertemple

SemiproJohn said:


> Using paint and primer in one NEVER takes the place of primer. I'm not going to bash Behr paint, but I have learned that priming first is always better when a primer is needed. You have apparently drank the Home Depot Koolaid. :jester:


With PPG, that is no longer true; both Evolution and Timeless are true, self priming paints. The world of paint is really advancing! Most "Paint & Primer" paints are still a lie! PPG is moving that needle.


----------



## RH

jennifertemple said:


> With PPG, that is no longer true; both Evolution and Timeless are true, self priming paints. The world of paint is really advancing! Most "Paint & Primer" paints are still a lie! PPG is moving that needle.


The question is, when will we know that needle has arrived? Can’t really take the paint company’s word for it and in order to determine first hand that it has become a true primer-less product would take us a long time of checking the finished jobs to evaluate how they are performing and holding up over time.


----------



## jennifertemple

RH said:


> The question is, when will we know that needle has arrived? Can’t really take the paint company’s word for it and in order to determine first hand that it has become a true primer-less product would take us a long time of checking the finished jobs to evaluate how they are performing and holding up over time.


Well, with the 2 I named, Timeless & Evolution, I have used both and the truth can always be found in the data sheets. What one needs pay attention to is the surface recomedations in those data sheets. Timeless is no longer available in Canada. I used it on a gazebo about 5-6 years ago for a regular client and it is still looking great today. No primer of any kind was used on that job. As for the evolutiion, there is another thread that goes on extensively about my experience there. I plan to make SICO Evolution SICO=PPG) my go to paint now. I liked it better than the Manor Hall that I did prefer. Again, taken at the word of PPG & the data sheet, I did no spot priming on any of the repair work on that job. The tape test said its priming ability was excellent! So, how would we know? I suggest reading data sheets on any untried product. Also, if you read the fine print on most cans of "Paint & Primer", you can clearly read that you don't need primer on any surface where you would not consider primer anyway. They do tell you that primer IS required in all the areas we knew need to be primed. Data sheets are the answer!


----------



## CorDude

RH said:


> PPG is generally a good brand of paint.
> 
> As a professional, you'll find that you will be much better off if you decide to work with one or two brands of quality paints and a few products within those brands rather than having the customer dictate what you'll be using. You'll have a much better idea of the type of performance you can expect which will allow you to give more accurate bids and, correspondingly, achieve higher profits.
> 
> The only time I use the customer's paint is if it's a rescue job where they've started and need someone to bail them out. And I rarely do any of those any more - they are too much of a PITA.


 I charge for labor&various personal supplies used w/the benefit being the customer pays for the core supplies. So far, in 18yrs I've been able to list which/what brand to get&where. Or how many times it's saved me from taking the hit upon blowing up into so much more as it inevitably does every so often. Saved me from myself as well&seen more than once; Either doing bit more as favor/simply being nice OR have you believe/think they'd be the last person to screw you over only to discover in the end...


----------



## jamesingraham54

BuckeyePainter said:


> Has anybody ever use Dutch Boy or Pittsburgh paints? This HO I'm going to be starting a job for shortly has said that he's going to be buying one of those brands because he's a big Menard's shopper. Given that those 2 only come from a big box store, will they suck to work with? I certainly do not want a re-do of Behr or Valspar. I mean, I'll try to use any paint, but let's face, some are worse than others.


 I used Pittsburgh from Menards last yr on my deck, two coats of primer, two coats of paint. After a normal Michigan winter, 50% of the paint has bubbled off the wood, very disgusted with the performance, will NEVER buy this cheap-ass paint again !


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc.

jamesingraham54 said:


> I used Pittsburgh from Menards last yr on my deck, two coats of primer, two coats of paint. After a normal Michigan winter, 50% of the paint has bubbled off the wood, very disgusted with the performance, will NEVER buy this cheap-ass paint again !


Psssss. Little secret for ya....It ain't the paint. 
Paint + Deck = 0.


----------



## Joe67

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> Psssss. Little secret for ya....It ain't the paint.
> Paint + Deck = 0.


And Paint + Deck = 0 faster with poor prep (and probably inappropriate primer) both of which are highly likely...


----------



## finishesbykevyn

jamesingraham54 said:


> I used Pittsburgh from Menards last yr on my deck, two coats of primer, two coats of paint. After a normal Michigan winter, 50% of the paint has bubbled off the wood, very disgusted with the performance, will NEVER buy this cheap-ass paint again !


Did you join paint talk just to complain about your deck or are you actually a painting contractor? Because yes, this site is for professionals. 
_PaintTalk.com_ is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. The Moderators of this forum would prefer that you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com. Many of our professional contractors are also members at _DIYChatroom.com_ and are looking forward to assisting you with your needs.

If you're not a member of _DIYChatroom.com_ you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php.


----------

